# G5 Quiver Reviews?



## Atchison

Has anyone seen or used or tested the G5 Mag-Loc quivers? Either the compact or sight mounted...:noidea:


----------



## BowShooter12

ttt


----------



## Atchison

Looks like I'm one of the first to get one. Overall really like the quiver. Does as advertised, looks good. The Magloc system is simple to use and 100% functional. The noise dampening on the hood seems to help (just soft material)...still haven't decided how the "cone" system is if you don't use the foam as I didn't have time to really play with different configurations. I kinda wish they put a magnet in the hood like Octane does....if that was the case I'd consider it perfect, but so far I really like it and its staying on my bow!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

I might get one down the road in black. If you mind me asking, what did you have to pay for it?


----------



## Brian Jones

Good to hear, I was thinking on getting one for this fall.


----------



## Atchison

AdvanTimberLou said:


> I might get one down the road in black. If you mind me asking, what did you have to pay for it?


$59.99 for the sight mounted like I have

The Compact version is going to be $89.99 (which is what I originally ordered...still waiting and bought this one so I at least had a quiver and can decide on the compact version later)


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

$59.99 is a great price for it. Looks very well built!


----------



## Brian Jones

Really good price, thanks!


----------



## camoman73

Nice looking quiver. Lil tip go to the harware store or walmart ,and get those extra powerful magnets (look like lil flat batteries) Then take the foam out put felt over the magnets epoxy them into the hood where the arrows will hit,and you have a fully magnetic quiet quiver.
I did that to a fuse ,and works great.


----------



## Atchison

camoman73 said:


> Nice looking quiver. Lil tip go to the harware store or walmart ,and get those extra powerful magnets (look like lil flat batteries) Then take the foam out put felt over the magnets epoxy them into the hood where the arrows will hit,and you have a fully magnetic quiet quiver.
> I did that to a fuse ,and works great.


I was thinking of doing something like that, but just got the quiver this week so going to wait on doing that (but most likely will be done!)


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Great tip on those magnets, can't wait to get one of those G5's but in black! :thumb:


----------



## jandjarchery

Great quiver very strong and quit. We have them in our online store and in our shop.

www.shop.rednekboodaoutdoors.com


----------



## bowhunterprime

How heavy is it? The Octain quiver that came out a couple of years ago was really good looking but it felt heavy as a brick to me. I talked to a lot of people who had it on their bow and really hated how heavy it was too. -Chris


----------



## Atchison

bowhunterprime said:


> How heavy is it? The Octain quiver that came out a couple of years ago was really good looking but it felt heavy as a brick to me. I talked to a lot of people who had it on their bow and really hated how heavy it was too. -Chris


Thats why I went away from the octane was the weight, this one is alot lighter! As for adding the magnets, that could effect the weight though, will have to see....


----------



## bowhunterprime

Cool deal!! Let us know how it feels with the magnets. Thanks!! -Chris


----------



## Atchison

I picked up the Compact Quiver this weekend as I always wanted that one originally. Played with it, I much prefer how this one mounts to the riser of my XPB instead of the sight. It is more slim line and fits in my case with no issues. Plus with the MagLoc system its still removeable if needed! Win-Win situation!!

I played with the one and debated on magnets in the hood. Not putting them in there. The foam cone things in there (if you take out the big foam insert) hold the arrow just fine. I taped some small magnets in there and didn't like the added weight which is why I dumped the octane anyways.

Overall I am very happy with this quiver! I finally have the quiver I've going to keep on my bow for awhile! No more quiver testing!


----------



## bowhunterprime

Could you post some pics of the Compact Quiver? Thanks!! -Chris


----------



## Atchison

bowhunterprime said:


> Could you post some pics of the Compact Quiver? Thanks!! -Chris


Won't be until tomorrow but I'll see what I can get.


----------



## chwebb

just got maglock in today. quick attach system works great. very easy to use. Arrow removal is very easy. noise reduction also good. And looks great on my primal


----------



## Robert Muncie

Much like Lou I'm looking at getting one of the sight mounts in black to match my black out Z7


----------



## roohunt

Anybody using a HHA sight with this quiver.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ousuxndallas

Atchison said:


> I picked up the Compact Quiver this weekend as I always wanted that one originally. Played with it, I much prefer how this one mounts to the riser of my XPB instead of the sight. It is more slim line and fits in my case with no issues. Plus with the MagLoc system its still removeable if needed! Win-Win situation!!
> 
> I played with the one and debated on magnets in the hood. Not putting them in there. The foam cone things in there (if you take out the big foam insert) hold the arrow just fine. I taped some small magnets in there and didn't like the added weight which is why I dumped the octane anyways.
> 
> Overall I am very happy with this quiver! I finally have the quiver I've going to keep on my bow for awhile! No more quiver testing!


I'm confused. I thought the Compact version mounts to the sight, and the Regular version mounts to the riser. That's what the product descriptions say on the web.

Can you explain?


----------



## neo71665

camoman73 said:


> Nice looking quiver. Lil tip go to the harware store or walmart ,and get those extra powerful magnets (look like lil flat batteries) Then take the foam out put felt over the magnets epoxy them into the hood where the arrows will hit,and you have a fully magnetic quiet quiver.
> I did that to a fuse ,and works great.


X2, even with the same brand quiver


----------



## Palegabe

*G5*



Atchison said:


> Thats why I went away from the octane was the weight, this one is alot lighter! As for adding the magnets, that could effect the weight though, will have to see....


The G5 sight monted quiver weighs in at a whopping 15 oz, almost a pound. I would take the Octane Bantumweight at 6.5 oz before I added another pound to my bow. BTW I am a G5 guy and just bought a primal. So its not a brand thing.


----------



## Atchison

Palegabe said:


> The G5 sight monted quiver weighs in at a whopping 15 oz, almost a pound. I would take the Octane Bantumweight at 6.5 oz before I added another pound to my bow. BTW I am a G5 guy and just bought a primal. So its not a brand thing.


Would the bantumweight be more comparable to the compact magloc quiver that mounts to the riser? The sight mount magloc would compare to the octane 1pc more, plus the bantumweight is 4 arrow and the compact is 5 arrow....just weight my compact 9.5oz so the bantum is lighter but this one has camo that matches my bow better and holds 1 extra arrow :wink: Can anyone weigh an octane 1pc for me?


------------------------------------------------------
My official Review and comparison of the G5 Quivers after a few months

I like the G5 quiver as it really does meet my needs as a hunter. Both quivers have the same mounting system meaning both have the magnetic locking system that allows you to detach it from the bow with either the sight mount or riser mount version. I prefer the compact for the reason as its slightly lighter in weight and comes with the added mount that mounts to the top of the riser. This does a couple things....mounts it closer to the bow so it feels balanced better in my opinion and is a little lighter and the riser attachment also has the same piece on the end that mounts to the sight (the actual magloc mounting system is the exact same piece)

The benefits of the compact are its lighter, smaller, and comes with the attachment for the riser (which allows for alot of adjustment)

The benefits of the other one is that its cheaper and has 4 fixed positions for different vertical adjustment where the magloc system attaches) and attaches to the sight and is longer which holds the arrow a little more steadier


----------



## Palegabe

*You made me a believer.*

G5 you made me a believer. I can do 9.5 oz for a rizer mount the 15 oz weight was off a online review. My primal has female triangles for riser holes so I am limited in my quiver search for a riser mounted quiver. Now I need to find a good price on a compact riser mount. $90 list is a little steep so I am looking for a $70 deal or so on ebay.




Atchison said:


> Would the bantumweight be more comparable to the compact magloc quiver that mounts to the riser? The sight mount magloc would compare to the octane 1pc more, plus the bantumweight is 4 arrow and the compact is 5 arrow....just weight my compact 9.5oz so the bantum is lighter but this one has camo that matches my bow better and holds 1 extra arrow :wink: Can anyone weigh an octane 1pc for me?
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> My official Review and comparison of the G5 Quivers after a few months
> 
> I like the G5 quiver as it really does meet my needs as a hunter. Both quivers have the same mounting system meaning both have the magnetic locking system that allows you to detach it from the bow with either the sight mount or riser mount version. I prefer the compact for the reason as its slightly lighter in weight and comes with the added mount that mounts to the top of the riser. This does a couple things....mounts it closer to the bow so it feels balanced better in my opinion and is a little lighter and the riser attachment also has the same piece on the end that mounts to the sight (the actual magloc mounting system is the exact same piece)
> 
> The benefits of the compact are its lighter, smaller, and comes with the attachment for the riser (which allows for alot of adjustment)
> 
> The benefits of the other one is that its cheaper and has 4 fixed positions for different vertical adjustment where the magloc system attaches) and attaches to the sight and is longer which holds the arrow a little more steadier


----------

